# Cygnus Leader slowboat to L.A.



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like Emmy doesn't leave Bremerhaven until April 28 ... 13 days from drop off to shipping.

28 days scheduled in transit to Port Hueneme

3ish weeks after that for customs and tranport to Colorado?

Any other Festers on this boat? We can share tracking info and cry on each others shoulders


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

gclabbe said:


> Looks like Emmy doesn't leave Bremerhaven until April 28 ... 13 days from drop off to shipping.
> 
> 28 days scheduled in transit to Port Hueneme
> 
> ...


I'm on Cygnus Leader as well. I've been tracking the Cygnus for the last week and it seems like it's been all over the place. I noticed it went from the Blankenberge port in Belgium up to Malmo, Sweden, back down to the Port of Emden and back up to Bremerhaven for its final stop before departing to the Panama Canal.

Since our cars were loaded last at its final stop in Bremerhaven, does that mean our cars will be the first to unload in Port Hueneme, making the re-delivery faster? I hope so. This wait is killing me. Can't wait to take my first drive down Pacific Coast highway on a sunny Cali. day

BTW, are there any web cams on Port of Bremerhaven that would show the Cygnus docked?


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

GCLABBE,
Found a web cam that shows the Cygnus Leader at the Port of Bremerhaven.


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

oh, cool!

I've been checking it's static location every morning.

Here are a couple of links:

(position info, but their map system is broken)
http://www.marinetraffic.com/AIS/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=372747000
http://www.marinetraffic.com/AIS/datasheet.aspx?datasource=ITINERARIES&MMSI=372747000

(you'll need a login for this one)
http://www.digital-seas.com/vessel_search/vessel_details/on/cygnus leader_q372747000_9381249.html

I've requested a trail with Lloyd's Register ... no response, yet.


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

gclabbe said:


> oh, cool!
> 
> I've been checking it's static location every morning.
> 
> ...


According to my tracking on marinetraffic.com, the Cygnus is still at the port of Bremerhaven. Are you getting the same info.? It was suppose to leave Bremerhaven on April 28th.


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

Yep, still sitting in port.

Do you have a link to that camera?


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

http://www.blg.de/en/blg-logistics/service/webcams/webcam-automobile/

They have 2 working webcams.


----------



## hwschmidt (May 7, 2009)

*Got it!*

I am on Cygnus Leader. Got live tracking on Google! Found out Callsign as 3EKK5,#IMO 9381249. Input to Google " Locate Cygnus Leader Callsign 3EKK5. As of now she lies off the southern coast of England with Plymouth to port.

My 335i with everything will be a 2010 by the time it gets here!


----------



## JRZFresh (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow, you guys are all over this. I just checked BMW owner's circle for the past 5 weeks and really had no clue as to the exact whereabouts of our car. Now I know that it is at the prep center and should be at the dealer by this Sunday/Monday.

How were you able to find out how to track your vehicles whereabouts so closely??


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

Wiki has links to Harms, etc so that you can find tracking info.

There's an extensive thread that is linked in said Wiki section as well.

After that, lots of time plugging away at the various options.


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

JRZFresh said:


> Wow, you guys are all over this. I just checked BMW owner's circle for the past 5 weeks and really had no clue as to the exact whereabouts of our car. Now I know that it is at the prep center and should be at the dealer by this Sunday/Monday.
> 
> How were you able to find out how to track your vehicles whereabouts so closely??


I use marinetraffic.com. Just type in Cygnus Leader. Last time I checked, the vessel was going to Jacksonville


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

> I am on Cygnus Leader. Got live tracking on Google! Found out Callsign as 3EKK5,#IMO 9381249. Input to Google " Locate Cygnus Leader Callsign 3EKK5. As of now she lies off the southern coast of England with Plymouth to port.


If you check deep in that link (great find btw) it shows that info to be from the early evening of 5/4 ... our boat is way far away from England by now.

Marinetraffic is good, especially the Itinerary History
Vesseltracker is o.k. but gives good map

That google thing is easy, though. I'm gonna put that into the wiki later.


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

Terms of use:
1) No pirates are allowed to read this message
2) Under no circumstances may this estimate be used to intercept our boat.
3) Margin of error +/- 2000 miles
4) OP might not update it past this point
5) I know that boats don't drive in straight lines


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's a direct link the Cygnus Leader on the site I found using the Google Search. There is static and live mode. This is live mode and is what made the base picture above:

http://aprs.fi/?call=372747000&mt=m&z=11&timerange=3600


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

Updated my picture estimate above. With any luck, we'll get some readings as the boat moves near the US coast in a day or so.

Anyone figured out when she's supposed to travel through the canal? I found this site on the Rhea Leader thread, but haven't invested enough time to figure out how to find the scheduled arrivals of different ships.


----------



## hwschmidt (May 7, 2009)

jaxport reports Cygnus Leader to berth at Blount island ,position 22. ON TIME! Your site at the canal will show "super boat" ( beam > 91 feet, 3EKK5 is 96+) scheduled and/or booked. I expect it will do so upon departing Jax. Site has cameras at numerous locks. If lucky, we can sneak a peek!


----------



## dporcella (May 13, 2009)

*also on the Cygnus Leader*

Hi guys, I stumbled on your little thread while searching for the whereabouts of my new car, and thought I'd join in.

Okay, I'll admit it, my car on that vessel is a PORSCHE 911!

But you guys are already tracking 3EKK5, so here I am!

I'm glad you have this track going and don't hold it against me

Dave


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

hwschmidt said:


> jaxport reports Cygnus Leader to berth at Blount island ,position 22. ON TIME! Your site at the canal will show "super boat" ( beam > 91 feet, 3EKK5 is 96+) scheduled and/or booked. I expect it will do so upon departing Jax. Site has cameras at numerous locks. If lucky, we can sneak a peek!


Great info. thanks. I lost track of the Cygnus but glad it's on time. Do you have the link to the Panama Canal schedule/bookings site?


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

It's posted up in item 15 ... I'll put it here again.

http://www.boydsteamship.com/worldwide.php

Hey, dprocella, welcome aboard. I'm guessing you've got an advanced learning disorder seeing as how you picked the 911 over the M3 ... we're always happy to help the occasional "special" member :bigpimp:

Seriously, though ... congrats. I was thinking Carrera 4S for a while, but then pulled myself back off of that financial cliff and fell in love with the BMW.


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

I cannot find the Cygnus on that site. It's showing all booking out for a couple of weeks, but nothing. Perhaps they don't bother booking until they know they've cleared Jax with no delays?


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

gclabbe said:


> Cygnus is in the Pacific now ... got a bit nervous when it looked like a boat behind it was exploding


Thanks for the frames. I totally missed her go by. That's a nice site to see... I'm getting more excited...


----------



## hwschmidt (May 7, 2009)

Great pics gclabbe! Recap on the schedule; arrive San Diego 23 May, c/o on www.sdmis.org/schedule/, then arrive next day May 24 at Port Heuneme, c/o at http://www.portofhueneme.org/business_at_the_port/vessel_schedule.php.


----------



## dporcella (May 13, 2009)

*Cygnus Leader running two days later?*

If I'm reading the ETA correctly, MV Cygnus Leader doesn't make San Diego until 1300 hrs on May 25 instead of May 23?

This has implications for end-of-may cash certificates for those of us in Porscheworld 

Gonna be sweating delivery by Sunday May 31 if this info is correct. Put on some speed, Cygnus!


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

Even if your car had gotten there tomorrow, I doubt the VPC's will be processing during the holiday weekend.

But, this means the LA offloads won't be until the 27th now?  Only 20 days until we leave on our driving trip, either in Emmy or an SUV ... boo to delays


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

Hueneme manifest is showing the 26th ... and only there for a day ... damn they can unload 1200 cars quickly!


----------



## akssriva (May 17, 2008)

gclabbe said:


> Hueneme manifest is showing the 26th ... and only there for a day ... damn they can unload 1200 cars quickly!


Any idea when the bay area offloads take place? Is a week about right for delivery to Northern California?


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

All BMWs will get off the boat in LA and head into the VPC.

At that point, there appears to be some question as to how long ... if no re-conditioning is required, the cars are priority 1 since they are already sold. Should come out quick. If reconditioning is required :dunno:

For Northern CA, I'd hope it's just a few days ... otherwise I'm really screwed :bawling:


----------



## dporcella (May 13, 2009)

*port report*

Is "reconditioning" a euphemism for fixing dents and scrapes (and repainting) inflicted in transit?

I had a thread going over on the Porsche side about Pre-Pickup Checklists, or Pre-Delivery Inspection, or whatever you want to call inspecting the car before signing for it and driving it home. Some good, and some very odd suggestions were made. Remembering to program the spare and valet keys, not just the one in use, was a good suggestion I might not have checked on, for example.

Amazingly, some guys insist on using a paint thickness meter on all fenders to determine if repainting had occurred at the port. I had no idea that such a tool existed! I would imagine such mishaps are rare, but that they would delay your delivery by a couple of days!

While I'm digressing, has anyone ever seen the "port report" generated for a new car you've bought? Supposedly your dealership gets this document and it would show any "reconditioning" done upon disembarcation.


----------



## akssriva (May 17, 2008)

gclabbe said:


> All BMWs will get off the boat in LA and head into the VPC.
> 
> At that point, there appears to be some question as to how long ... if no re-conditioning is required, the cars are priority 1 since they are already sold. Should come out quick. If reconditioning is required :dunno:
> 
> For Northern CA, I'd hope it's just a few days ... otherwise I'm really screwed :bawling:


I'm hoping to have the car by next Sunday but that's probably wishful thinking.


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

Just saw on marinetraffic.com that the Cygnus is just south of Ensenada, Mexico. I too hope that by next sunday my baby will be at the dealer for pick-up.


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

Marinetraffic is showing that it entered and left San Diego:

2009-05-25 14:07	CYGNUS LEADER	Port Departure	SAN DIEGO
2009-05-25 13:14	CYGNUS LEADER	Port Arrival	SAN DIEGO


----------



## Wes Z (May 14, 2009)

gclabbe said:


> Marinetraffic is showing that it entered and left San Diego:
> 
> 2009-05-25 14:07	CYGNUS LEADER	Port Departure	SAN DIEGO
> 2009-05-25 13:14	CYGNUS LEADER	Port Arrival	SAN DIEGO


No its still there. I'm watching it right now. Departure is this afternoon at 4.


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks like the Cygnus is on time is now leaving San diego. Slow day at work today


----------



## blue_dolphin (Sep 16, 2007)

Here's the Cygnus Leader sitting off the Port Hueneme pier on this cloudy morning. It approached as I was out for my morning walk on the beach. I didn't see them send out the pilot yet so perhaps they are waiting for the tide. Or whatever it is they wait for out there .


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

Cool! Thanks for the pic.


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

Cygnus has been in port for a while.

Now what? From what I can tell, there are no easy info streams for tracking our babies from this point through VDC to dealer. :dunno:


----------



## akssriva (May 17, 2008)

gclabbe said:


> Cygnus has been in port for a while.
> 
> Now what? From what I can tell, there are no easy info streams for tracking our babies from this point through VDC to dealer. :dunno:


Yeah, I'm trying to figure out what's going on as well. Online BMWNA tracker still says 'en route'. It should move another step to 'at preparation center' I think.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

akssriva said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to figure out what's going on as well. Online BMWNA tracker still says 'en route'. It should move another step to 'at preparation center' I think.


From what I have heard, the BMW site tends to update really slowly after it is done at the factory/on the ship.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Approx. 2 to 3 days in delay on BMW website.


----------



## advocado (May 21, 2009)

Kzang said:


> Approx. 2 to 3 days in delay on BMW website.


7 days after I confirmed with E H Harms that my car had sailed from Bremerhaven, the BMW site was still showing "...awaiting transport". Due to arrive at Hueneme on June 7th.


----------



## advocado (May 21, 2009)

gclabbe said:


> Cygnus has been in port for a while.
> 
> Now what? From what I can tell, there are no easy info streams for tracking our babies from this point through VDC to dealer. :dunno:


Please keep us updated. I'm curious as to how long it takes to get from the VPC to the dealer. Thanks.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

advocado said:


> 7 days after I confirmed with E H Harms that my car had sailed from Bremerhaven, the BMW site was still showing "...awaiting transport". Due to arrive at Hueneme on June 7th.


I guess its sporadic because my car got loaded and departed the port on 5/20 but website finally showed departure on 5/23


----------



## Johnl135i (May 27, 2009)

Hi guys, I've been following this thread because my new 135i is on the Cygnus Leader also. Just wanted to thank the members for posting pictures of the ship and the tracking information. This has been very helpful.

I contacted BMW on the 800 number with my production order number (1-800-831-1117). My car had been reported as in transit. Now it is reporting it "at the port of exit waiting for a vessel".... I'm really not sure what that means. I have contacted my sales rep and he's trying to determine where the car is, he believes its en route to the VPC.


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

Johnl135i said:


> Hi guys, I've been following this thread because my new 135i is on the Cygnus Leader also. Just wanted to thank the members for posting pictures of the ship and the tracking information. This has been very helpful.
> 
> I contacted BMW on the 800 number with my production order number (1-800-831-1117). My car had been reported as in transit. Now it is reporting it "at the port of exit waiting for a vessel".... I'm really not sure what that means. I have contacted my sales rep and he's trying to determine where the car is, he believes its en route to the VPC.


Yes, your car like everyone else should be making its way to the VPC in Port Hueneme at any moment now. Don't really know how long it takes to go through customs.


----------



## blue_dolphin (Sep 16, 2007)

C-Los said:


> Yes, your car like everyone else should be making its way to the VPC in Port Hueneme at any moment now. Don't really know how long it takes to go through customs.


Customs and USDA clearance for ED cars at Port Hueneme is a wild card. My car took 11 days to clear and be released to the VPC. Others have reported much quicker turnarounds.


----------



## akssriva (May 17, 2008)

*It's here!!!*

Just got a call from the dealership and my car is here and almost ready for pickup. 

It was on the Cygnus leader. I have to say, that was pretty quick from the time Cygnus arrived at Port H to now.


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

What type of car did you have on Cygnus?


----------



## akssriva (May 17, 2008)

gclabbe said:


> What type of car did you have on Cygnus?


M3 Sedan (E90)


----------



## Johnl135i (May 27, 2009)

According to my sales rep my car has been released to the shipping company. He is trying to determine if the car will arrive later today or tomorrow. I'm in AZ. Looks like my car went right through the VPC with out any issues:thumbup:.


----------



## Wes Z (May 14, 2009)

akssriva said:


> Just got a call from the dealership and my car is here and almost ready for pickup.
> 
> It was on the Cygnus leader. I have to say, that was pretty quick from the time Cygnus arrived at Port H to now.


Holy!! That was fast!


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh, please let it be true. Guess I'm calling my CA tomorrow!!!

Please fill out the delivery survey (link below) after you get your cars. I'd really like to get a bunch of data into that database to help understand the impossibly lengthy process ... mind you, I would not give back my 10 days in Germany for having my car in April.


----------



## bone_doc (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the awesome thread. My diesel was also on the Cygnus Leader. The tracking info was great and knowing a date when the ship would get to port helped to contain the immense anticipation. Now it is impossible --- knowing that the car is at the VPC 2 hours away...
Big congrats to those who have already heard that they will be getting their cars soon. That is really quick. Very happy for you guys. Hopefully, I'll hear from Philippe soon. I hope customs does not take extra time because of the diesel engine.
I'm curious for those who have received notification -- did you happen to check Harms website (https://eurodelivery.ehharms.com/Edts/audi/Default.aspx) to see if you have a custom clearance date?


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

My car is not showing any info for customs clearance from the Harms site ... but I'm not one of the reportees saying their car has cleared VPC, either.


----------



## akssriva (May 17, 2008)

Wes Z said:


> Holy!! That was fast!


Yep, just brought her home. She's a beauty.


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

akssriva said:


> Yep, just brought her home. She's a beauty.


I guess I need to call my CA. If you are in Santa Clara, I sure hope mine is heading towards Alhambra. Congrats.. I want this anticipation to end


----------



## akssriva (May 17, 2008)

C-Los said:


> I guess I need to call my CA. If you are in Santa Clara, I sure hope mine is heading towards Alhambra. Congrats.. I want this anticipation to end


I'm sure it's a day or two away at the most. Don't worry, it's worth the wait.


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

*This just in*

Emmy is still on the  boat.

Apparently there are several other cars for my dealer on that boat ... some not already owned. Probably means I sit and wait with the non P1 cars.

Only 13 days until my road trip starts ... gonna suck to suffer through driving the MDX.


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

akssriva said:


> I'm sure it's a day or two away at the most. Don't worry, it's worth the wait.


I called my CA this morning and it's not in yet.. bummer. I was hoping to have it by this weekend.. wait continues.


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

gclabbe said:


> *This just in*
> 
> Emmy is still on the  boat.
> 
> ...


What do you mean "still on the boat"? The Cygnus is heading to Japan. It was only in Port h for about a day. Hope your car is not on it still.


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm assuming the CA really means it hasn't cleared customs :dunno: I'm hoping he's wrong and they're loading her up onto a flatbed right now.


----------

